
Matching arbitrary URLs to custom Firefox profiles - purpleidea
https://ttboj.wordpress.com/2015/11/14/matching-arbitrary-urls-to-custom-firefox-profiles/
======
grimman
A rather interesting use case, and one that I haven't been forced to deal with
just yet. On a rather cursory search, however, I came across Switchy:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/switchy/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/switchy/)

Are these two solving the same problem?

~~~
purpleidea
Managing different profiles is a use case that has basic built in support by
running `firefox -P`, however the article talks specifically about how to
automatically send certain links to different profiles without you doing
anything but a regular click.

~~~
grimman
Which it seems is precisely what this addon solves.

